# Chronic exposure to insecticides impairs honeybee optomotor behaviour



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

*Chronic exposure to insecticides impairs honeybee optomotor behaviour

Frontiers | Chronic exposure to insecticides impairs honeybee optomotor behaviour (frontiersin.org) *


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hmm. While it's certainly possible, this was a pretty weak study, using, as they admit, higher doses than the bees are expected to encounter when out and about. Also, they half-froze the bees, shaved them and otherwise variously mistreated them during the tests.


----------

